# Marchon MR1



## 41-willys

I need a little help.. I found this body at a toy sale that I want to customize but it didn't have a chassis that would fit on this odd body. I finally found a chassis that fits this body I have been playing with. Its a Marchon MR1. Does anyone know where to get parts for it. 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## dlw

Try SCJ or Jag Hobbies. If you have a hobby shop in youur area with a nice supply of parts, see if they have the multi-colored display that has little baggies of parts from the various makers. They usually have Marchon parts on them.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Try SCJ or Jag Hobbies. If you have a hobby shop in youur area with a nice supply of parts, see if they have the multi-colored display that has little baggies of parts from the various makers. They usually have Marchon parts on them.


Is it a MKI or MKII?


----------



## 41-willys

Montoya1 said:


> Is it a MKI or MKII?


How do you tell the differance?

I was lucky to find out it was a Marchon


----------



## zanza

Thsi website depicts a lot of different chassis....very useful

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp 

Montoya1 maybe means if this chassis is an original Marchon chassis (with classic pickups) or the later Hornby with braided wires pickups

Hornby/Scalextric bought Marchon in 94 or 95 and use first the classic Marchon chassis and then replace with their own built chassis, Hornby with braided wires


----------



## 41-willys

It has steel pick up shoes. best I can tell it is a MR1


----------



## bigun624

www.slotcarworld.com has parts. the mr1 is a good chassis to do nascar diecast conversions. it doesnt heat up as bad.


----------



## Montoya1

zanza said:


> Montoya1 maybe means if this chassis is an original Marchon chassis (with classic pickups) or the later Hornby with braided wires pickups


Actually, Zanza, I don't!
this is the Marchon MR1 Mk1 










This is the Mk2

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-data/Components/chassis/mr1oul.jpg


----------



## videojimmy

sweet chassis, totally underrated


----------



## noddaz

Hey! I have a yellow MkII...
At least now I know what it is...


----------



## Montoya1

videojimmy said:


> sweet chassis, totally underrated


first toy chassis to use neo magnets?


----------



## 41-willys

My chassis looks like the black one with out the light bulb, wheels. tires axles and pick up shoes.:devil: Thanks for the help guys


----------



## zanza

Yes really underrated, because these are real fast chassis


----------



## Montoya1

zanza said:


> Yes really underrated, because these are real fast chassis


and a nice long wheelbase for projects.

Anyone else ever put a Tomy motor and gears in one?


----------



## mking

*tomy motor?*

i think the marchons and tomys use the same type of mabuchi can motor already. i used to buy MR1's just for the can motors, because for awhile you could get an entire MR! MkII for $3, and a replacement mabuchi motor was $4.

actually, according to SlotCarWorld's website, they still stock the Marchons for $3-4.50 depending on which chassis you buy. 

i like the 22463 chassis. it has screwposts on the top of the chassis that can be used to very quickly mount a lexan body to the chassis. $3.50 for a chassis and $2 for a lexan body, so for less than $6 you have a really fun magnet car. 

http://www.slotcarworld.com/


----------



## Montoya1

True.

But I meant putting a red wind motor in instead of the supplied blue or copper.



mking said:


> i think the marchons and tomys use the same type of mabuchi can motor already.


----------



## Montoya1

I have always wondered why this car was not more popular with racers. On the same voltage one of these with a red Tomy motor will keep with a Wizzard P3 over a three minute race. Not bad for a toy!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I find a lot of tyco parts (p/u,tires/wheels,gears, motor,guide pin etc.)can interchange depending on which marchon chasis it is.The old MR-1 is a copy of the tyco hp7.A lot of Marchon bodies are copies of tyco bodies as well if you look close.Marchon was a basicly tyco ripoff.

Neal


----------



## videojimmy

I;ve noticed that a Marchon body fits on a tyco chassis


----------



## gear buster

These chassis are actually real fun to mess with. We have experimented with them and found out if you trim the fat off the chassis,ind. fronts, silicon rears, and a green can from HO train store these babies will fly.some body post and a lexan does wonders.They need a class for these for us diehards who enjoy the odd stuff.


----------



## Rauncy

*Artin HO*

The Artin HO chassis is the same thing, a HP7 clone. I've used the HP7's pu shoes and guide pins as replacement for the Artin odd ball stuff. I use Artin bodies on Tyco pan chassis also. Raunchy


----------



## Montoya1

Rauncy said:


> The Artin HO chassis is the same thing, a HP7 clone.


Except for the downforce!!


----------



## zanza

I agree totally: compared to an HP7, Artin and Marchon chassis are glueing the track


----------



## Rauncy

*HP7 Clone*

Your right the Artin has neos and I was "trying " to get one with a Slide Guide(TM) to go around my Artin 1/43 track that has the rails flush with the track and the thing just crawled ,too much df. If I had taller wheels and tires it may get off the ground... LOL RCH


----------



## Darklighter5000

videojimmy said:


> I;ve noticed that a Marchon body fits on a tyco chassis


By transitive property, would that mean a Hornby Micro Scalextric body could fit a Tyco chassis?


----------



## Bubba 123

Darklighter5000 said:


> By transitive property, would that mean a Hornby Micro Scalextric body could fit a Tyco chassis?


Hi,
Doubtful, but I'll check w/ the 1's I have asap.. (may take a few days)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## TK Solver

Darklighter5000 said:


> By transitive property, would that mean a Hornby Micro Scalextric body could fit a Tyco chassis?


Yes, they can be fit. I have a MS Ferrari running on a Tyco chassis. The Aston Martins don't seem to fit as well.


----------



## FullyLoaded

A few years back someone did a book on Marchon MR-1. I remember the early chassis were very similar to Tyco's HP7 including the body mounts. Later they changed the mounting system a few times but they can be made to work. The chassis went through some simple and other were more dramatic. The first ones used a Mabuchi motor like the HP7 then they went to a Tomy Turbo type can motor. Improved on the magnets to neo type and were fairly quick for a bargain slot car in the day back in the 1990s.


----------



## Bubba 123

TK Solver said:


> Yes, they can be fit. I have a MS Ferrari running on a Tyco chassis. The Aston Martins don't seem to fit as well.


TY 2 TK :thumbsup:
The Aston Martins, are the ONLY Mini-Scalextrix I have & to go-by :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:
and I Still Have NOT been into My Cave.. Weather, Health, TM's Health..


----------

